
Ask HN: Which full stack language will prevail when web assembly arrives? - arisAlexis
A major factor for javascript&#x27;s rise is that you can reuse the same language in the client and server. I don&#x27;t think many people would choose JS for its language characteristics but rather for its ecosystem and ease of use.<p>When web assembly comes to life what do you think developers will use? GO? Elixir? Haskel? Rust?<p>Do you think people will choose to develop in JS?<p>I am making the assumption that all languages could be full stack languages and almost no team will choose to use two different languages for the frontend and backend.
======
lollipop25
A new language or two will come up, and try to "fix" where every other
language fell short. Web assembly will then be ported over to server-side like
NodeJS. Someone will create a JVM on top of web assembly and try to put back
Java in the playing field. Game engines will all be porting over to web
assembly. IoT will then be powered by webassembly.

